# Tips for must dos in Las Vegas?



## momeason (Sep 11, 2011)

Visiting Las Vegas for first time in 27 years. Any shows that are great? 
Which casinos are must sees? We do want to visit Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 11, 2011)

YES on Red Rock Canyon!  We love that park and must go whenever we're in Vegas.  Not sure when you're going, but be sure to take water with you if you plan on hiking the trails.  It's a great escape from the casinos.


----------



## cimmel (Sep 11, 2011)

*Las Vegas*

We wrere just there in August. I would reccommend the show KA it was awesome. We also liked Blue Man Group. See the fountains at the Bellagio. The pirate show at Treasure Island.


----------



## natasha5687 (Sep 11, 2011)

*The botanical gardens (Inside Bellagio i think) are gorgeous*

As another Tugger said KA is a must see.  We also drove out to Lake Meade and Hoover Dam.  These are actually not very far at all by car and a lovely ride.  The Festival Seafood Buffet (Inside Rio) was excellent.  If you are a fan of breakfast food at all you must visit Omellete House over on Tanopah (5 min from the strip)...best breakfast I have ever eaten anywhere and very reasonable.  Take a gondolah ride inside the Venetian as well.  We only stayed 5 days and didnt get to see everything.  Go to the visitors center (5 min away from the strip) and see what discounts they have.  We did and got our KA tickets even cheaper than we could have at the ticket centers on the strip.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 11, 2011)

I came across this 4 hour airplane tour over Grand Canyon for $125pp. A pretty good deal if it fits your desire/budget. http://www.scenic.com/scenic/show_package.aspx?package_id=279&lang=en-US

Otherwise, I recommend the 'Dam tour' of Hoover Dam. About $30. Be there for the 9 a.m. opening. Tours are first come first served.

$1.99 shrimp cocktails at Golden Gate on Fremont St. along with the free light show and street artists. 'Downtown Gordie Brown' show at Golden Nugget for a good and reasonably priced show.

Here's a link to Penn & Teller tickets for $45 instead of the usual $75pp. An excellent deal imo. http://www.travelzoo.com/entertainm...-Show-in-Vegas-Penn-Teller-at-40-Off-1097310/

Jim Ricks


----------



## Margariet (Sep 11, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> I came across this 4 hour airplane tour over Grand Canyon for $125pp. A pretty good deal if it fits your desire/budget. http://www.scenic.com/scenic/show_package.aspx?package_id=279&lang=en-US
> 
> Otherwise, I recommend the 'Dam tour' of Hoover Dam. About $30. Be there for the 9 a.m. opening. Tours are first come first served.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice of the airplane tour over Grand Canyon. Not my question but a very good idea for our next visit. We have been a couple of time now to Vegas and to the Grand Canyon. This will be something else. My husband is a photographer so he will love this.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 11, 2011)

Zions and Bryce are wonderul  day trips from Vegas.  Great photo ops.  Hikes for all ages.  

We spent a week in Vegas this year.  A week is a little long for me, especially with Jeff.  He doesnt gamble and hovers when I am. 

 We did like Freemont street alot.  We went to Laughlin and then on to Oatman.  Its a once in a life time trip (once in a lifetime is enough)  but was kind of fun.  In Oatman the greatest hazard is stepping on donkey poop.  Its an old town and they let the donkeys walk free up and down the street.


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 11, 2011)

The Atomic Testing Museum is pretty neat, and you are not glowing when you leave!!

http://www.atomictestingmuseum.org/index.asp

Ethel M's is also something to do if you like chocolate, and who doesn't?

http://www.ethelm.com/about_us/factory_tour.aspx


----------



## dwojo (Sep 11, 2011)

Redrock canyon is great bring a camera. All the shows a good you just need to find what interests you most. I love Penn and Teller and Terry Fator.


----------



## momeason (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips and discounts. Just the kind of insider knowledge I was looking for. We will have 6 nights and 5 days. We did Hoover Dam once , but have never been to Red Rock Canyon. there are so many shows to choose from...glad to have the insider input. Has anyone seen Criss Angel?


----------



## momeason (Sep 11, 2011)

natasha5687 said:


> As another Tugger said KA is a must see.  We also drove out to Lake Meade and Hoover Dam.  These are actually not very far at all by car and a lovely ride.  The Festival Seafood Buffet (Inside Rio) was excellent.  If you are a fan of breakfast food at all you must visit Omellete House over on Tanopah (5 min from the strip)...best breakfast I have ever eaten anywhere and very reasonable.  Take a gondolah ride inside the Venetian as well.  We only stayed 5 days and didnt get to see everything.  Go to the visitors center (5 min away from the strip) and see what discounts they have.  We did and got our KA tickets even cheaper than we could have at the ticket centers on the strip.



Thanks for the Visitor Center tip. I have not heard that one.


----------



## linsj (Sep 11, 2011)

*recommended show*

See Phantom of the Opera. The theater was built especially for that show.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 11, 2011)

We always love Cirque du Soleil. I thought Love - The Beatles was so great! I had to see it twice.


----------



## siesta (Sep 11, 2011)

Bellagio buffett


----------



## Karen G (Sep 11, 2011)

Another vote for Phantom of the Opera.  If you like Barry Manilow, you should see his show. It is closing in December & Jersey Boys (another show I recommend) is moving from the Palazzo to the Paris theater.

Another source for discounted tickets to some shows is  Goldstar.


----------



## Dori (Sep 12, 2011)

Red Rock Canyon and Fremont Street are must-dos. Make sure to go to Fremont Street at night, not during the day. We also love Valley of Fire. The Lake Mead cruise was nice too.

Dori


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 12, 2011)

We thought the buffet at the M Resort is the best we have ever experienced.  It was about $26, but the quality of the food and desserts was outstanding.  It also includes wine.  It is located several miles (maybe 8-10) south of Mandalay Bay, but it was well worth the trip down there.

Ethel M's has the chocolate factory tour as well as a very nice cactus garden.  It is located out in/toward Henderson.

If you are headed to the Hoover Dam again, or just want to go out that way, they have a relatively new bridge to span the gorge.  We enjoyed walking across it and getting a view of the Dam from that perspective, as well as the tributes to Pat Tillman (representing Arizona) and another famous person who I can't recall (representing the Nevada side).

Madamme Trassuads wax museum was very interesting.  The representations were very well done.  I don't recall which hotel it is located in, but it may have been the Venetian.  Your concierge could tell you.

Since you haven't been there in a long time, I would drive down the strip.  Expect traffic, but if you are just taking your time and enjoying the experience it is worth doing it once.  After that, I would not drive down the strip unless you have too.

We always enjoy going into the Forum Shops in Caesars Palace.  Even if you just want to walk around and catch lunch or dinner, it is a fun experience.

Have a great time!


----------



## Karen G (Sep 12, 2011)

mjm1 said:


> Madamme Trassuads wax museum was very interesting.  The representations were very well done.  I don't recall which hotel it is located in, but it may have been the Venetian.


Yes, it's at the Venetian.


----------



## insuralife (Sep 12, 2011)

Obviously you're renting a car...  You have to go north to the race trak and see the Carroll Shelby factory.  get pictures in the newest Shelbys..  Take one for a test drive if they let you.

On the way to the Grand Canyon South Rim is the "Walk Out" on the west rim.  It sounds fantastic, but it's $75.00 per person to get a chance to see 4000 feet beneath your feet! ( a few needed a change in clothes!!!)  A helicopter ride is better!  On the way you'll also go through Williams, AZ.  Besure to get your Route 66 pictures and the old cars are not to be believed!  Try the train ride out of Williams for your Grand Canyon escapade!  You will love it!


----------



## Margariet (Sep 13, 2011)

insuralife said:


> Obviously you're renting a car...  You have to go north to the race trak and see the Carroll Shelby factory.  get pictures in the newest Shelbys..  Take one for a test drive if they let you.
> 
> On the way to the Grand Canyon South Rim is the "Walk Out" on the west rim.  It sounds fantastic, but it's $75.00 per person to get a chance to see 4000 feet beneath your feet! ( a few needed a change in clothes!!!)  A helicopter ride is better!  On the way you'll also go through Williams, AZ.  Besure to get your Route 66 pictures and the old cars are not to be believed!  Try the train ride out of Williams for your Grand Canyon escapade!  You will love it!



Do you know if it is possible to take pics from the walk out on the west rim?  few years ago it was not allowed to take a camera because they are afraid it might damage the glass. So we didn't go. Thanks if anyone can inform me!


----------



## djs (Sep 13, 2011)

Surprised no one has said this one yet:

Win


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 13, 2011)

Since you will have a car, have dinner one night at Todd's Unique in Henderson.  It is as good or better (generally much better) than anything you can get on The Strip, and at reasonable prices.  The best meals I've had in the Vegas valley have been at Todd's.  The chef/owner is Todd, and he's always been in the kitchen when I've been there (closed on Sundays).

Todds is on Sunset, 1/2 block east of Green Valley Parkway on the North side of the street.  They have an online presence (Google is your friend here), and you should probably make a reservation.  Then you can go home and tell all your friends and relatives about your "new find" in Vegas .

Fern


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 13, 2011)

djs said:


> Surprised no one has said this one yet:
> 
> Win



The title of the thread was "Must dos."


----------



## momeason (Oct 1, 2011)

natasha5687 said:


> As another Tugger said KA is a must see.  We also drove out to Lake Meade and Hoover Dam.  These are actually not very far at all by car and a lovely ride.  The Festival Seafood Buffet (Inside Rio) was excellent.  If you are a fan of breakfast food at all you must visit Omellete House over on Tanopah (5 min from the strip)...best breakfast I have ever eaten anywhere and very reasonable.  Take a gondolah ride inside the Venetian as well.  We only stayed 5 days and didnt get to see everything.  Go to the visitors center (5 min away from the strip) and see what discounts they have.  We did and got our KA tickets even cheaper than we could have at the ticket centers on the strip.



We are back. We loved the Bellagio Fountains. There are many different songs so if you have seen it once,try it again. The final show plays the Star Spangled Banner. The Botanical Display inside the Bellagio was fabulous. It changes monthly I think. We saw a fall display including a talking tree like the one in Wizard of Oz. My other favorite was the Wildlife Habitat in the Flamingo. You step outside into a beutiful garden with waterfalls and many birds I had never seen. It was also 15-20 degrees cooler than the street which was consistently 100 degrees in the daytime in late Sept. It was not supposed to be this hot! We enjoyed Red Rock Canyon, but it was hot!
Our favorite two shows were Smokey Robinson's Human Nature..incredible voices! and Jersey Boys. Good trip. We will return!


----------



## got4boys (Oct 2, 2011)

If you like food, do the Buffet of Buffets.

24 Hour Buffet of Buffets passes valid at these Las Vegas properties: Caesars Palace, Flamingo, Harrah's, Imperial Palace, Paris, Planet Hollywood, and Rio.

Note - does not include the Seafood buffet at Rio. It is $44.99 for Total Rewards Members.

When we went with family, we did a late dinner, breakfast, lunch and early dinner.  All you need to do is leave a tip. Not bad for all you can eat in Vegas.

My kids favorite was the Flamingo. I personally liked Paris, Rio and Flamingo.

Was not a fan of Caesar Palace buffet.

I actually had 5 buffets in the 24 hours....Rio, Caesar, Planet Hollywood, Paris and Flamingo.

Yes there SO much food. 

Peggy


----------



## M&JJ (Oct 2, 2011)

Check out the "Western" Thread and do a Las Vegas search.  There you will find all the advice you could want about a trip to vegas.

Hope you have a great time.  If you like pinball... check out the pinball hall of fame.  Machines from all ages.  Lots of classic machines.  A great way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## marmite (Oct 5, 2011)

I could say these are a 'must-do', but there is so much to do and see in Vegas that you should go IF these are convenient to where you are planning to be.  These are things that I (and people I have travelled with) have really stuck out as being memorable. 

I never get tired of the Bellagio fountains. Never. See them on your first night and decide if you want to go again and again.

Since you will likely end up at the Venetian hotel and shops at some point, ask for directions to Bouchon restaurant, it is downstairs and a bit out of the way to get there (you will not stumble across it).  I am not suggesting you see the restaurant (though I really do like eating there), but the approach to it is my most treasured spot in Vegas for elegance, serenity and atmosphere.  Only go at night (check out the lighting down the hall to the restaurant).   It is the most un-Vegas place in Vegas... (and if you must, it is also a free-wifi hot spot), it is where I escape from the noise and smoke when I'm on business in Vegas. There is a nice sitting lounge right by the more private check-in desk for that tower.  It is a nice place to relax if you need a break.

If you have a car (and are out that way), M resort has arguably 'the best' buffet, including wine and coffee bar drinks with liqueurs.  A bit more expensive than most local casino's but lunch is a true bargain. Though not the best in Vegas, I do like the buffet and modern decor at the Red Rock Casino and there are often 2 for 1 deals -- try the weluvlocals website and sign up (they offer new deals every week, sometimes 2 for 1 deals on the buffets or restaurants).

If I only go to one buffet in the central part of the strip, I choose the Wynn over all the others.  Good food, but the layout is very nice and not as cafeteria-esque as most others.

If you want to have an obscenely delicious and large breakfast that has become famous from an article in the New York Times, head to Hash House a Go-Go for Chicken & Waffles (but avoid the noisy and overcrowded Imperial Palace location).  Everything we've tried there is fantastic, including the coffee. I will choose this place over a buffet any day.

I have see a lot of shows in Vegas, and love Phantom, but was really blown away by some of the scenes, sets and singing in Lion King. I didn't really have high expectations, but it was quite stunning and I would go again.  Of course, the music is VERY different between the two so only you know what you may like best.  

Closer to the Airport on Eastern Ave (only if you are in the area), is Nielsen's Frozen Custard. It is filled with some old-fashioned memorabilia that is fun to look at, and if you haven't had frozen custard before it is a real treat to have it here.  Also, depending when you go, it is a good place to escape the heat.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess you haven't seen my house.  THAT is the most "un-Vegas place" you'd 
 prolly ever see. 

Fern



marmite said:


> I could say these are a 'must-do', but there is so much to do and see in Vegas that you should go IF these are convenient to where you are planning to be.  These are things that I (and people I have travelled with) have really stuck out as being memorable.
> 
> Since you will likely end up at the Venetian hotel and shops at some point, ask for directions to Bouchon restaurant, it is downstairs and a bit out of the way to get there (you will not stumble across it).  I am not suggesting you see the restaurant (though I really do like eating there), but the approach to it is my most treasured spot in Vegas for elegance, serenity and atmosphere.  Only go at night (check out the lighting down the hall to the restaurant).   It is the most un-Vegas place in Vegas...
> Have a great trip.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 6, 2011)

marmite said:


> There is a nice sitting lounge right by the more private check-in desk for that tower.  It is a nice place to relax if you need a break.


I agree that this is indeed a lovely place. The official name of the tower is  Veneziaand it's part of the Venetian/Palazzo complex.


----------



## gwenco (Oct 8, 2011)

*We just returned from Vegas 3 days ago*

We stayed at the Grandview and have posted a review.  We did partake in (3) shows - 2 Circque Soleil - Elvis and Mystere.  Elvis was fantastic and thanks to an unknown tugger, we got the tickets for $50 from TicketZoo. Mystere was okay - just odd. The other show was Divas - very R rated but good, none the less.  We did spend about a half day driving to the from the Hoover Dam to see the new suspension bridge. This is a must see in our opinion. Gone are the days you could walk the "strip" top to bottom within a full day. The resort casino hotels are just too big for our tastes and the machines are VERY tight but I guess they can't build those large casinos on winners!  ALso saw alot of little black dresses being worn by groups of young females. Very young crowd on Saturday night on the strip. Also, spent a few hours on Fremont Street on Sunday night. They have (3) stages of live bands playing and zip lining over your head half way down the Fremont street strip. Had dinner at the Chart House inside of the Golden Nugget. Great dinner and great ambience with dining around the aquarium wall!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 8, 2011)

gwenco said:


> Elvis was fantastic and thanks to an unknown tugger, we got the tickets for $50 from TicketZoo.


I am the unknown tugger who posted the link to TravelZoo for those tickets. I'm so happy you got them and enjoyed the show.  I loved that show, too. Glad to hear you had a great time.


----------



## momeason (Jan 22, 2012)

bump for member who asked about Vegas.


----------



## momeason (Apr 3, 2012)

Any new tips..arriving in mid April.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Las Vegas Top 10 Values.*




momeason said:


> Any new tips..arriving in mid April.


Click here for the latest _Las Vegas Top 10 Values_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G (Apr 3, 2012)

momeason said:


> Any new tips..arriving in mid April.



The spring exhibit at the  Bellagio Conservatory

Events and performances at the new  Smith Center downtown


----------



## momeason (Apr 3, 2012)

Karen G said:


> The spring exhibit at the  Bellagio Conservatory
> 
> Events and performances at the new  Smith Center downtown



We enjoyed the fall display last year. I am looking forward to the spring display.

thanks,
Sherry


----------



## derb (Apr 3, 2012)

VALLEY OF FIRE 45 min north on i15 is spectacular.  Its like red rock
canyon on steriods.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2012)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




marmite said:


> If you want to have an obscenely delicious and large breakfast that has become famous from an article in the New York Times, head to Hash House a Go-Go for Chicken & Waffles (but avoid the noisy and overcrowded Imperial Palace location).  Everything we've tried there is fantastic, including the coffee.


Another hearty vote of confidence in Hash House A Go Go -- so good we went twice (2 different Las Vegas locations).

The "M" Casino location was quieter & classier than the Imperial Palace location when we tried both on different days on a Las Vegas timeshare location earlier this month.  Plus, the "M" location had a more attractive decor & nicer view.

Food quality was the same at both locations -- i.e., outstanding.  Ditto the portions, which were were humongous.  (I can't believe I ate the whole thing.) 

The "M" location offered sr. citz. menus presenting several of the most popular dishes in slightly smaller size -- i.e., simply huge rather than obscenely jynormous.  The Imperial Palace location might have had sr. citz. menus too, I don't know, but the waiter never mentioned them.  

Next time, no matter which location I go to, I will ask for the sr. citz. menu -- & I'll still get plenty more than enough to eat.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Eagle7304 (Oct 26, 2012)

The atrium at the Bellagio...also the Chihuli flowers on the ceiling of the Bellagio entry....the chocolate fountain at the Bellagio...shops at Ceasars....canal at the Venetian...tigers and volcano at the Mirage...Margaritaville....Rides at top of the Stratosphere


----------

